# US jury duty summons



## chulor

has anybody gotten a jury duty summons back in the states while on a long stay here in México?

how did you resolve it?

thanks!!


----------



## RVGRINGO

Simply notify them that you are out of the country.


----------



## Chelloveck

Different jurisdictions have different penalties for ignoring a jury summons, if they enforce that sort of thing at all. Most jurisdictions place more emphasis on incentivizing compliance than punishing non-compliance.

I usually only have the mail from my U.S. rental mailbox forwarded to me when I make my semiannual border run, and I've had a jury summons in there every time.

Of course, your report date will probably have passed by then. But often, you're in an alternate group of jurors anyway and never would have been required to actually report. I always call in after the fact just to let them know that I was out of the country and didn't receive the notice before the report date, but I have never been in the group that was actually called to report anyhow.

Most jurisdictions have provisions for exemption/postponement/excusal/deferral, etc. Just call the number on the summons.


----------



## Longford

What do you mean by a "long stay"? Do you reside in Mexico, or are you just in Mexico for an extended vacation?


----------



## vantexan

Longford said:


> What do you mean by a "long stay"? Do you reside in Mexico, or are you just in Mexico for an extended vacation?


Uh-oh...


----------



## sparks

Letter had Internet contact info and I just told them I live in Mexico

Juror ID: 000185****

Dear *** JUROR ***,

Your request to be excused has been approved. You are NO LONGER REQUIRED to report to the King County Superior - Seattle on your original summons date.

If you would like to contact the King County Superior - Seattle further, you may reply to this email or call the court at (206) 477-1320. Thank you.

Greg Wheeler, Manager - Jury Services.


----------



## coondawg

Longford said:


> What do you mean by a "long stay"? Do you reside in Mexico, or are you just in Mexico for an extended vacation?


When my first came, I called the phone number given and spoke with the clerk. I explained, because I am retired, we travel a lot, and I may be out of the country for extended periods of time. She said that she would put that in my record and, if they wanted me again, they would schedule me at the times I gave her that I was sure I would be in the US. I also told her that I had always considered the summons "an honor to serve" and would let her know if my "travelling" changed and I returned sooner than expected. They are often very nice people (hometown people) and a little honesty and sincerity goes a long way. Just keep them informed if things change.


----------



## Longford

coondawg said:


> When my first came, I called the phone number given and spoke with the clerk. I explained, because I am retired, we travel a lot, and I may be out of the country for extended periods of time. She said that she would put that in my record and, if they wanted me again, they would schedule me at the times I gave her that I was sure I would be in the US. I also told her that I had always considered the summons "an honor to serve" and would let her know if my "travelling" changed and I returned sooner than expected. They are often very nice people (hometown people) and a little honesty and sincerity goes a long way. Just keep them informed if things change.


For expats who are 70 years of age or older: In some jurisdictions, persons over the age of 70 can, if they so wish, be permanently excused from Jury Duty. One needs to make that election and notify the Federal District Court or local court. 

For expats who've relocated to and have established a primary residence in Mexico: to avoid being called for jury duty, they should notify both the Federal District and local court office back home which assembles the pool of jurors that their permanent residence is no longer in the United States. Juror pool lists are most often assembled from state drivers license and/or voter registration records. Sometimes, the lists these offices work off of are outdated. A US consular office, or Consular Agent office, can notarize a letter/statement regarding the out-of-country residence. Once the notification to the courts is made the persons name should be removed from all future juror pool lists.

In my home jurisdiction it's not commonplace for the courts to readily accept a request to be excused from jury duty from someone in a jury pool more than once - unless there's a compelling reason to do so. I realize that in 'small town' USA things often work differently.


----------



## Isla Verde

I must be lucky because since moving to Mexico full-time in 2007, I've never received any summons for jury duty.


----------



## coondawg

Isla Verde said:


> I must be lucky because since moving to Mexico full-time in 2007, I've never received any summons for jury duty.


I'm gonna make a guess that you have not renewed you drivers license nor voter registration, NOB?


----------



## Isla Verde

coondawg said:


> I'm gonna make a guess that you have not renewed you drivers license nor voter registration, NOB?


I haven't had a driver's license since the middle 1970s and haven't registered to vote by mail for a few years.


----------



## cuerna1

We no longer get called either. But I did get called once since we have lived in Mexico. I still have a valid US driver's license but did contact supervisor of elections back home and said - still US citizen, non resident. Since then I get ballots for President and Senatorial elections - nothing more. Oh - and my official address with that office is their address.


----------



## Mextrav46

sparks said:


> Letter had Internet contact info and I just told them I live in Mexico


I think for those who (wisely in my opinion) keep an address in the states the answer that you are travelling extensively is best. I do not want to give up my Drivers License and recently there have been banking issues if you are not (also) a resident of the states.


----------

